# Confussed about this forum's purpose



## Nergul (Jul 18, 2005)

I was sort of looking over older threads that seemed interesting but as soon as conflict or debate happened it seemed liked it was stopped and then a large group of people were banned. Just sort of curious what that means if anything? I mean I personally think it is stupid to argue which art is better because they all offer something. The reality is that the artist is the real judge not solely the art. I mean you place a fit and dedicated young man training in an art against someone who is unfit and lazy and it doesnt really matter what arts they are training in. A healthy debate on the arts would be intersting in a way, just to contrast styles, but it would impossible to make a dogmatic judgement about which art is the best and all that jazz. 

So in short, as I have already gone far enough on a tangent, is debating or discussing these arts, or the whole HwaRang Do split, against some code I was unaware about. This a forum meant for that kind of discussion isnt it. I mean its great to hear about how people's lives are and all that, but thats why we have phones. Isnt a forum meant for that kind of debate and discussion, where people can place thier articulated thoughts about an issue. I mean we can't actually train together so this would be a logical place for those kind of matters to be brought up and addressed. I dont think it is tearing other arts down, rather wouldnt it be about really trying to get to the heart of it all?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2005)

Nergul,

Let's discuss it.

I'm not aware of the threads you're referring to, so I can't answer that. If you'd like to post the link to it/them, that might help.

As far as debate and discussion, from my experience as long as people keep a certain level of respect, the threads stay open. There's certainly nothing wrong with voicing a different opinion on anything. Just be mindful of others while you're doing it. I have seen people get banned or leave voluntarily because they basically said/implied that their view was the right view and if you disagree, you're an idiot. Sometimes discussions can get over heated. MT doesn't have much tolerance for that, which is why I like it here. I don't either. Keep in mind though, from what I've been told for that to happen, an individual will in most cases have ignored previous warnings to calm down. 

It's okay to agree to disagree. Just be respectful and you won't have any problems. You can voice your opinion as strongly as you want, just not at someone else's expense.

Regards,


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2005)

Nergul said:
			
		

> I was sort of looking over older threads that seemed interesting but as soon as conflict or debate happened it seemed liked it was stopped and then a large group of people were banned. Just sort of curious what that means if anything? I mean I personally think it is stupid to argue which art is better because they all offer something. The reality is that the artist is the real judge not solely the art. I mean you place a fit and dedicated young man training in an art against someone who is unfit and lazy and it doesnt really matter what arts they are training in. A healthy debate on the arts would be intersting in a way, just to contrast styles, but it would impossible to make a dogmatic judgement about which art is the best and all that jazz.
> 
> So in short, as I have already gone far enough on a tangent, is debating or discussing these arts, or the whole HwaRang Do split, against some code I was unaware about. This a forum meant for that kind of discussion isnt it. I mean its great to hear about how people's lives are and all that, but thats why we have phones. Isnt a forum meant for that kind of debate and discussion, where people can place thier articulated thoughts about an issue. I mean we can't actually train together so this would be a logical place for those kind of matters to be brought up and addressed. I dont think it is tearing other arts down, rather wouldnt it be about really trying to get to the heart of it all?



Nergul,

If everyone keeps it within the rules, then it is allowed. Read the rules and if you have a question post it for clarification of send it to one of the mdoerators for clarification.

Somethings to remember is that just becuase you are X rank and someone else is X -1, in another system, or organization, they are not required to stop talking if they disagree with you. As long as the disagreement is presented in a mature fashion and with in the rules, all is good.

Also, do not attack the staff, or the board in general. If you have a problem with a specific person then you run it up the chain of command, and try to find someone you can send a PM too to express your concerns. Our staff can also have posts reported, so you may use the Report to Moderator button in the upper right corner of a post, if you find something with an issue.

Also remember just reporting someone who disagrees with you, is not what we the staff are concerned about. We are concerned about people breaking the rules, and or hi-jacking a thread. So, do not abuse the Report to Moderator, for personal arguements.

Stay calm, and present you issues with facts, links or hard copies referenced, for verification is good and expected. 

Good Luck and Enjoy

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2005)

The Hwarang-do split has been discussed here many times before. I am sure it can be done in a way that won't run afoul of the site's rules. If not, there's always Bullshido!


----------



## Bearhugj (Jul 18, 2005)

Nergul
I feel that we should discuss these issues as long as people are intrested in them.  The Hwa Rang do situation, past, present, future is certainly very interesting and is of interest to many people.  And as new people come on here, it's a new topic to them and one that's interesting to them. Certainly is for me too.
well hope to see more posts....


----------



## Nergul (Jul 18, 2005)

That all makes sense and seems understandable. I am sort of a newbie at this forum as you can tell by my large number of posts. I was just sort of curious about all the banned names everywhere.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 18, 2005)

Greetings, Nergul and welcome to MartialTalk.  I see you are from Seattle.  May I ask where you study HRD?

 JKN Ketchmark


----------

